# How's your sharptail'n?



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Mine has been less than stellar. I've bagged two birds and more miles than I have ever put on in all my prime spots. Hunted some private land last weekend that I've never not come out of there without a limit? Saw zilch with two noses on the ground? It has been so bad I bought some duck decoys? Haven't purposely hunted ducks in 20 years!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Seems like the weather has been against good sharptail hunting. Cold. Wet. Windy. Got the pups out this morning for a 3 miler. Put up 5, got 1, missed one on the re-flush. #(*!%&@ I should have had that sucker. It gets to be more work as the season limps along.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Got into a few birds today. Birds seemed to be able to put cover, hillsides, bushes, etc, between me and them limiting good shots. Still I should have had 1-2 birds today but my shooting was poor. Looking forward to pheasant season.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Made a run out yesterday. Sam muffed it on purpose and an old male escaped. I'm going to abondon that area even though I've hunted it for decades. The grassland is going through the grinder there. Moved over about an hour drive today and got up a covey of 6 and scratched 1 down. Sam did pretty good if you call a running point good.  They were in buckbrush pasture ground next to a cut bean field. So far 6 birds for the year, 2 adults, 4 young, 2 female and 4 male.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

You are doing better than me. I'm not suprised by not finding the birds like I once was. Just a little depressed about it lately. Sharpies have always been my favorite to hunt. My sharptail success has gradually been worsening since I lost my brittany in 2010, he covered a lot of ground and was built for big country. Light, leggy, minimal feathering, geared in turbo speed. With low bird numbers you really need a dog to range out and gobble up some ground. My wires just don't cover the ground or handle the heat my brittany did. They are still good dogs but their range is more suited for being a pheasant dog.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Last weekend I was trying for phez in a WPA. There was some short grass spots in the middle that we were hurrying across when Sam upwinded a grouse that went out just past range. A hundred yards farther on he upwinded 2 more and I was able to barely scratch one down. I took him a bit but he got the bird, a mature hen.










I was surprised they would hold that long at all this late in the season.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Been getting a couple tail end Charlies this past week when it was so warm


----------

